
Is Violence Declining Because We’re Evolving More Patience? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/is-violence-declining-because-were-evolving-more-patience
======
DarkKomunalec
This reeks of scientific racism.

Since they claim evolution can affect the human mind over scales as short as
10000 years (which is conveniently similar to the time scale of pre-historic
human migration), are they saying that patience (and assumedly other cognitive
traits as well) will vary between groups that were mostly separate for such
periods?

